# RMNP Trail Ridge Road Construction?



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

I've heard that there is construction happening on Trail Ridge Rd this summer. A friend of mine and I were planning on riding it in a couple weeks on a weekend going from the Grand Lake side over to Estes. Anyone have any info on the conditions of the road and such?


----------



## shongalola (Nov 2, 2005)

http://303cycling.com/rough-summer-for-riders-on-trail-ridge-road-in-NRMP


----------



## morryjg (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks!


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

I was just up there yesterday. Its really bad the whole road is torn up. And its full of pot holes and gravel.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

pulser955 said:


> I was just up there yesterday. Its really bad the whole road is torn up. And its full of pot holes and gravel.


So did you ride? A road bike?
I'm going on a week long bike tour the first week of August and we're scheduled to be on that road. 
I'm somewhat surprised they would have picked that road and received the approval of RMNP if there was that amount of construction. 
On the other hand, I've yet to go on an organized tour in Colorado without having part of the route under construction, the worst being 4 downhill miles from the top of Wolf Creek Pass in 2002.


----------



## pulser955 (Apr 18, 2009)

MerlinAma said:


> So did you ride? A road bike?
> I'm going on a week long bike tour the first week of August and we're scheduled to be on that road.
> I'm somewhat surprised they would have picked that road and received the approval of RMNP if there was that amount of construction.
> On the other hand, I've yet to go on an organized tour in Colorado without having part of the route under construction, the worst being 4 downhill miles from the top of Wolf Creek Pass in 2002.



No I was driving. My parents are out for the week and I took them up. I saw allot of cyclists in the park but no one was riding up in the construction area.


----------



## BikeWNC (Sep 9, 2004)

I was there last week. Trail Ridge is basically one lane from the 10,500' elevation on each side. Expect to wait in line for up to 30 minutes at each stopping point. I believe there were 4 sections of one lane each a mile or so long when we were there.


----------

